# What to show and do?



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

So, here's "my" story.

I really love horses (obviously! - I wouldn't be on this forum if I didn't), and I love to ride, however I still have the things I need to work on. Anyway, I started riding a pony (I don't own him, he's my grandma's landlords pony), and I will be riding him for a while (not sure how long, but probaly awhile). Anyway, Sunny's awesome. I'm not sure if I can show him, that'd be great, but I've only ridden him a few times, and he's not in best of shape, so it's hard to tell what's going to happen. 
Anyway, I need to sell my mare. We're in a huge saga with her old owners (long story short - they totally lied about her age, height and experiences on the bill of sale, so, we can take them to small claims, which we probaly are - please DO NOT comment on this, because it is a personal matter, and I don't want crud about what you think). But once I sell her, I'm planning to show. I'm not sure what, so here's the problem.

- Eventing is number one on my list, however it's so darn expensive (hotel, entries, etc. rounds to about $1500 in this area per weekend - yes, my parents are not willing to pay that, neither am I, at the moment!). 
- Hunter/Jumper. I now have an awesome trainer (words can describe her awesomeness!), who I really want to stay with! She's hunter/jumper/eq./dressage trainer. I'm talking to her about this subject on the 17th, however I know what her answer will be; It's not my desicion, it's yours. But, I'm not a "fan" on hunters. I'm not going on into detail, I'm just pointing that out. I'm interested in equatiation, though. However eq. horses are pretty pricey. I'd like to train it myself, though, if I was to do Hunters or Eq.
- Dressage is wonderful, and no matter what, I'm doing it. Dressage is everything. I love it. My new trainer does it also.

I'm not whatsoever going western, or saddleseat (various reasons - I'd like to stay english, in other words). 

So when I sell my horse, and get a new horse, I want to do one of these things...
1) Buy a "Project Horse" but keep it forever, if all goes well. My dad said if I can raise the money (I'm thinking about $3000, but I'm broke), and board (which I think the owner of the barn I'm at said it's $300 per horse? not sure), I can keep my mare, as just a horse to play with, and have fun. But the new horse would be my show horse, and my "main" horse (I know, that sounds a bit rude). My mare is excelling in dressage, and I'm thinking if we can work through her spooks, then I can show her 1st level dressage max. However, this is probaly not going to happen with my mare. 
I'm not the best of rider, so I'm not sure about the project horse. I'd want something that has been started, w/t/c, five years old and up (because jumping horses under five years old is a no no in my book) and is fairly calm. 
2) Use my parents money, $5000, get a horse, pay them back eventually. But I'd have to sell my mare first.
3) Sell my mare, earn some money, and earn some money to spend more on a horse.

What should I do? I think if I was able to keep my mare, get a new horse and ride Sunny - that's TO much work for me. I don't want to drop Sun-Buns, because I feel that he needs someone (or he will be sold), and I think he's a great little guy.
Sunny's a yes, my mare's a most likely no, and a new horse might be in a year. 
Opinions?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I think your best option would be to sell the mare to a family that would take good care of her, and concentrate on buying the horse that YOU want. Between the new horse and Sunny, I think you'd have your hands full, so I would just stick with that. Plus you'll have a tad bit extra moolah to spend on a new horse. and REMEMBER - the inital cost of the horse is just a fraction of what you'll really be paying for the horse!!!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you, I appreciate it.
I want to sell my mare to a great home, where I can occasionaly come and see her. Of course, that would be if it's a perfect world. 
But, we've owned a horse for almost 2 years now, and I more than understand the horse is the cheapest part. Luckily I got my saddle for very cheap, and it's an awesome saddle.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Best of luck!
Any other questions, you know where I am... just a click away


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Ha - thanks! I'll definatly keep that in mind. It seems that you have good horse sense.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe, thanks Cheval!! I've been riding and training for over 15 years, so I sure hope I've come away with something!!


----------

